# American Girl knitting patterns



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I was looking for general knitting patterns on Pinterest and found these. Enjoy!

AG patterns

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1105.html

http://www.doll-knitting-patterns.com/0083D-baby-born-knitting-pattern.html

http://www.doll-knitting-designs.com/free-doll-knitting-pattern.html

http://www.doll-knitting-designs.com/A007-knitting-patterns-for-dolls.html

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/category-knit-doll-clothes-1.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/dollsagskirt.htm

http://www.doll-knitting-designs.com/A004-doll-knitting-pattern.html

http://www.doll-knitting-patterns.com/0033-american-girl-doll-knitting-patterns.html

http://www.doll-knitting-patterns.com/0015-doll-knitting-patterns.html

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/love-my-doll-sweater

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/dollsaghat.htm

http://www.doll-knitting-patterns.com/0075D-knitting-patterns-for-dolls.html


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMGoodness :shock: Wow :!: TNX for posting :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for these links,great stuff.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you so much for these, especially the abc. I have had a lovely morning looking and saving. Which one to do first?


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for these


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

You're all very welcome. I don't make them as I have two boys, but when I kept seeing so many I thought of all of you here. And I like looking at the finished work.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. These are great, and some of them lead to more patterns.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

What a treasure trove. Thank you so much for posting these links.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Some very nice patterns on this link. Thanks for posting.


----------

